
3 free business ideas - jbrun
http://www.jonathanbrun.com/2010/07/3-free-business-ideas.html
======
mattmiller
All 3 are pretty good. I have thought about ways to streamline small claims.
Pay $X, write your claim and the app sends it to the courts. A month or two
later you get your decision.

The second one is good too. It would be hard for me to image what elderly
people would find easy and what they would find hard. However, I bet the New
York Times and a ton of other media outlets would write stories about it just
for the tech meets elderly hook.

Also, thanks for not suggesting a project management tool.

